# oil of oregano and miscarriage



## mumof4

Over the christmas holidays I was very ill as were my children. My fil came by (not knowing I was pregnant) with some oil of oregano suggesting it would make me feel much better. I knew I was pregnant but took the oil of oregano with out much thought to it as it is a natural substance right! A few weeks pass and I had some spotting so i go to the hospital and find out that the baby had stopped growing and it was only the size of a 6 week fetus as opposed to the 12 weeks it was sposed to be. There was no heart beating and the following day I lost the baby. I was able to come to terms that there was something wrong and this had happened for a reason, but, as i surf the net i find that tthere is a direct link to oil of oregano and miscarriage rates, now I am devastated that this happened. I feel solely responsible for hurting my baby. Has anyone else heard of this or been through something like this? I am so full of absolute guilt and cannot get past it. According to what I understand the fetus once it "dies" shrinks at the same rate it grows so I figured that the dates for this are right on which is what makes me pretty positive this is what has gone wrong.


----------



## coralsmom

jodie,
first i am so sorry you've lost your baby. i just ended a m/c, too, 11wks i found out baby probably died somtime around the new year or a little after.
i wracked my brain trying to remember if i did anything that could have hurt the little baby. i lifted a few heavy logs while clearing land for friends, i had a glass of wine on new year's eve, i jarred my lower body at work crushing recycable containers at work... i thought any of these maybe hurt tha baby. but i really can't know what it was that caused the baby to die. we are finding out this week if the baby had anything different with the chromosomes, which is the big scapegoat reason they seem to give mom's who've had a early-mid m/c. i don't know anything about the affects of oil of oregano, but if it is haunting you, i would talk to an actual herbalist about how much you took and what it actually does. you may know this already, but sometimes the internet is sticky with anecdotal information. i hope your body is healing. that was one of my biggest fears, that my body would be hurt by the effects of the m/c. please keep updating, and again, i am so sorry about your baby. try not to be hard on yourself, with the blame. even if what you fear is true, you had NO idea about the affects, and you only wanted the very best for your baby. there are women who abuse drugs during pregnancy with not a care in the world what it may be doing to their children, selfishly knowing that it could hurt thier baby, and ironically it always seems these women end up with healthy children (thankfully...). it really isn't fair that you have all the best intentions and still can lose your baby.


----------



## wanderlost

I think all of us have probably had that moment where we wonder what we did that could have caused our babies to die (I know I have), though most likely the answer is nothing. Try not to blame yourself, probably one dose of oregano oil would not have been the culprit. It was most likely just one of those sad and unexplainable and horrible things that happens. (((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## rn

I agree w/ wanderlost, I dont think one dose of oregano oil would have done it.

Also, so many herbs and other medicine (even ricola cough drops) have some sort of pregnancy warning on them. I use oil of oregano when I am not feeling well and always have some on hand. I checked the bottle after I first read your post and did not see any warning on it at all regarding pregnancy.

As mothers our guilt can go farther than we can ever see or imagine, it can take us down an endless spiral that is very hard to stop. Try to let it go and go easy on yourself.


----------

